# Hi



## Howieb (Feb 13, 2018)

Hello everyone on the forum. I currently live way out East on coastal NC. I am making my first trip to Utah to Park City over Christmas. I am planning on doing some fly fishing while there. I joined the forum to gather information and hopefully make some connections in the area. I’ll be asking a lot of questions along the way and want to go ahead and say thanks for any answers or input.
Thanks
Howie


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

It'll most likely be cold, but the winter fly-fishing on the Weber and the Provo Rivers can be superb. 

I'm not a dry-fly purist, I kinda like fishing with a bobber(indicator) and fishing small midges off the bottom in deeper slower runs during the winter. However, I know there are plenty of guys that fish size 22 midge patterns on top and have success during the winter on occasion as well. Takes are more subtle in the winter, but plenty of good fishing to be had. 

Good luck and welcome to the forum!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

from coastal NC. coming to Utah in December.


Want to go to Powell and catch stripers??


----------



## Howieb (Feb 13, 2018)

Hey Guys thanks for the info and the offe


----------



## Howieb (Feb 13, 2018)

Sorry was trying to say thanks for the offer on stripers this is a family vacation and will have to split time between skiing and fishing


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Do a Google Search for Summit County Utah Fly fishing Shops. There are a few in Park City . I'm sure one of them would be willing to help.


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Howieb said:


> Sorry was trying to say thanks for the offer on stripers this is a family vacation and will have to split time between skiing and fishing


Ok, ski for 2 hours and fish for stripers the whole rest of the time!&#128512;


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

I originally ignored this post thinking you meant last Christmas and that you had already come and gone, but since you posted in Feb, you are talking about next Christmas...

As a former NC boy myself (25 years ago) Yes, it will probably be cold, be the fishing is usually great. If you can stand the cold on the slopes you can stand the cold in the water...

Contact me when you come out and we can point in the right direction...

Here is one of our videos from last Feb.


----------

